# Battlefield 3 VS Skyrim



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 VS Skyrim ????*​
Battlefield 3 425.00%Skyrim1275.00%


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

So what is everyone wait for Battlefield 3 or Skyrim?


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Battlefield 3 is definitely beautiful, but that's not my genre of game anymore. Skyrim on the other hand I can't wait to get a hold of. More important, I can't wait for the mod community to get a hold of Skyrim.


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

will i love both games. love to kill people..... :grin2: on multi player, and then love a game where i can be all by myself enjoying my own adventure


----------

